# what hoof trimmer do you use?



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

We have burgon and ball green handle trimmers from tractor supply. We have 2 actually and in my opinion they seem a little crappy.  they will not stay sharp. I've tried to find a website that has ratings listed for hoof trimmers but can't find anything. What kind have you found to work best.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using GoatSpot


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I use whatever pruning shears I've got laying about.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I've got a pair of green handle trimmers from TSC, and several pair of Stainless Steel pruners from Harbor Freight. I honestly think the $2.99 pruners from HF work a lot better.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I got mine from Rural King, they have the green handle and i LOVE them!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use yellow handled gasket cutters from the Autoparts store. They have Titanium blades and one side is serated so, they don't slip. I love them and they last for a long time.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the pointed scissor type blade pruning shears from TSC.... $8 and they stay sharp through many hooves  A little WD-40 after cleaning them keeps them working effortlessly


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I have found the orange handled hoof trimmers to be worth the price... They last and last. I've used pruning scissors before, but I really like the angle of the hoof trimmers better.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I've used several different ones but these are my favorite http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000...e?redirect=true&ref_=oh_details_o08_s00_i00bb
They are really sharp and make trimming really easy. The best thing about them is the end isn't pointed. The green pair went through my finger once after a goat kicked. You can get these at any Ace Hardware dealer. I just posted the link from Amazon to give a better description.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I use a green handled pruning shears bought at Wallyworld. But I also use a horse hoof pick/scraper to get all the mud and yuck out of cracks and crevices and to brush off the bottom before trimming.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I use these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/THREE-Hoof-...826?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eaa99d0ea

They are super sharp and work as well or better than any "hoof trimmer" I've used at a fraction of the cost of the ones in goat catalogs.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I use these... http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-12-79...&qid=1358614124&sr=8-5&keywords=fiskars+metal

LOVE THEM. They've stayed sharp and work great on those little Nigerian Dwarf feet (should work on larger hooves too though). They're actually metal shears, but I like that both blades are thinner than a lot of other things I found, allowing you to really get into smaller areas, and to cut from any direction (as opposed to those where one blade is thicker or stationary). Just be careful, as they're VERY sharp!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use the TSC green handled pointed ones that by me cost $17 on most goats. 
For the bucks or any with super thick hoofs I use these: http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=46229&criteria=hoof


----------

